# Unrecoverable crash - GPUZ



## vvv123 (Aug 2, 2016)

Hello. My pc: 6700K no oc, 2x8GB DDR4 Kingston, SSD Crucial Bx100 256GB, Gtx 1080, Asus Z170-P.

GPUZ the newest version to Gtx 1080.

Get today weird crash of GPUZ after running pc overnight on idle. I woke up turn on monitor and this appear:

An unrecoverable error has occured 0x7538DAE8:








This is from SSD Smart:





So that crash is related to software,hardware or ram or ssd? Also run memtest86 few days for 8 hours and no errors.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 2, 2016)

Probably GPU-Z bug .. any idea how to reproduce?


----------



## vvv123 (Aug 2, 2016)

Dont know. I finished playing game. Then turn off monitor and left my pc idle for 2-3 days. When i back i saw that crash. Any ideas why happened?


----------



## Naki (Aug 2, 2016)

Do you use Standby and/or Hibernate?
OR do you have Standby disabled? Might be an issue when resuming Windows from Sleep/Standby.
If you have the PC set to just turn off monitor, but not go to full Sleep, then it is not that, of course.

Also, this is Windows 10, correct?
What edition, what build?


----------



## vvv123 (Aug 2, 2016)

Naki said:


> Do you use Standby and/or Hibernate?
> OR do you have Standby disabled? Might be an issue when resuming Windows from Sleep/Standby.
> If you have the PC set to just turn off monitor, but not go to full Sleep, then it is not that, of course.
> 
> ...


Yeah ineed i was thinking about the same . Maybe issue when resuming Windows from TURN OFF MONITOR.
I have only TURN OFF MONITOR after 15 minutes. But SLEEP or HIBERNATE after NEVER. 
That does matter ?

Yes Windows 10.


----------



## Naki (Aug 2, 2016)

Do you use Windows 10 Home, Pro, or Enterprise?

Also, which version & build, please?
Press & hold Windows key, then press R
type in:
winver
[press Enter]
Then send screenshot of that.


----------



## vvv123 (Aug 2, 2016)

I am currently on work now. But i have the latest build of Windows 10 Pro. So you can check what is the newest version on internet.


Also that crash happened on the same day when my gpu throttled in 3d games.
I made topic about this. This is known issue in nvidia cards Gtx 1070/1080 on geforce com forum.

At some point after having my system powered on, it often happens while the system is idle long time, my GTX 1080 becomes permanently throttled. The graphics clock is halved from a maximum of 1990-2000mhz (factory OC) to 1285mhz . When this occurs, it doesn't matter how much I load my card, be it games or other demanding applications, it does not ever go past the above caps. The only solution I have had up until now was to reboot the system .GPU-Z reports the "perfcap" reason as PWR.

And question. Maybe that crash of Gpuz was related to that clock issue ?What is your opinion? ior maybe just coincidence?


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 2, 2016)

My guess would be coincidence. I've seen reports that leaving GPU-Z running for several days triggers a crash in NVIDIA's drivers. Back then this was confirmed not to be a GPU-Z bug or memory leak. I'm running GPU-Z right now in the background and will for a few days to check if something's gonna come up.


----------



## vvv123 (Aug 2, 2016)

But it was not driver crash. I check event logs, and 0 driver crash. It not crashed driver. Just after crash of GPUZ i my GTX 1080 becomes permanently throttled. The graphics clock is halved from a maximum of 1990-2000mhz (factory OC) to 1285mhz. 
But the memory clock speed was not affected. 
The only solution I have had up until now was to reboot the system.

This is known issue:

https://forums.geforce.com/default/...0-underclocks-after-idling-for-long-periods-/

So question. Crash of gpuz was coincidence or it trigger this issue? What you think?

I think here now is great moment to resolve my issue. I hope you answer me . Thx


----------



## Naki (Aug 2, 2016)

vvv123 said:


> I am currently on work now. But i have the latest build of Windows 10 Pro. So you can check what is the newest version on internet.


No, please note it does not work that way. Windows 10 has *several latest* versions. You could have latest stable Pro, or latest stable Enterprise, which are not necessarily the same build, or even same version.
Also, you could use an Insider Preview build, which is completely different.
So, check in Internet does not work here.

Press & hold Windows key, then press R
type in:
winver
[press Enter]
Then send screenshot of that.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 2, 2016)

I been getting this too even I am not gaming any games GPU-Z just crashes





I didn't notice this in the old version so most be smth with the 1.9.0 and I have clicked Yes the 3 times I gotten it and my pc now has a uptime of over 13days right now and I play like a match or 2 of Overwatch around midnight everyday.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 2, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> I been getting this too even I am not gaming any games GPU-Z just crashes
> 
> View attachment 77552
> 
> I didn't notice this in the old version so most be smth with the 1.9.0 and I have clicked Yes the 3 times I gotten it and my pc now has a uptime of over 13days right now and I play like a match or 2 of Overwatch around midnight everyday.


Any way to reproduce?


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 2, 2016)

W1zzard said:


> Any way to reproduce?



Yeh if I just let it run minimized in the background it will crash after some days running, dunno if it's a GTX 10 series problem only since I can see @vvv123 got a GTX 1080 and I got a GTX 1070 and I am using driver 368.81 WHQL.


----------



## little cat (Aug 3, 2016)

My GPU-Z is 0.8.7  and it never crahses


----------



## vvv123 (Aug 3, 2016)

It must be something with 1.9.0 version. Because older versions never crashed on my pc.
And my pc is on 20 days without turning off. Of course from time to time i am using pc but mostly is on idle.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 3, 2016)

Been running for a day now .. no problems, but not using 1070/1080, only 980 Ti.


----------



## vvv123 (Aug 3, 2016)

My pc now has a uptime of over 20days  ,with gpuz in background. Of course from time to time i am using pc but mostly is on idle.  Maybe GPUZ crash again after few days?

And of course i am talking about 1.9.0 version. Older versions never crashed at my pc, even once.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 3, 2016)

vvv123 said:


> My pc now has a uptime of over 20days  ,with gpuz in background. Of course from time to time i am using pc but mostly is on idle.  Maybe GPUZ crash again after few days?
> 
> And of course i am talking about 1.9.0 version. Older versions never crashed at my pc, even once.



same goes for me so it could be a GTX 10 series bug with version 1.9.0


----------



## vvv123 (Aug 3, 2016)

W1zzard said:


> My guess would be coincidence. I've seen reports that leaving GPU-Z running for several days triggers a crash in NVIDIA's drivers. Back then this was confirmed not to be a GPU-Z bug or memory leak. I'm running GPU-Z right now in the background and will for a few days to check if something's gonna come up.


Wizard question to you again.

But it was not driver crash. I check event logs, and 0 driver crash. It not crashed driver. Just after crash of GPUZ i my GTX 1080 becomes permanently throttled. The graphics clock was halved from a maximum of 1990-2000mhz (factory OC) to 1285mhz.
But the memory clock speed was not affected. 
The only solution I have had up until now was to reboot the system. It happened just once. Not often like other users from geforce.com forum.

This is known issue:

https://forums.geforce.com/default/...0-underclocks-after-idling-for-long-periods-/

So question. Crash of gpuz was coincidence or it trigger this issue? What you think?

I think here now is great moment to resolve my issue. I hope you answer me . Thx


----------



## vvv123 (Aug 4, 2016)

Update. GPUZ crash again after left pc idle 2-3 days. But this time clocks in 3d was fine, no throttle. So first time crash was not related to this. Anyway why it crashing this GPUZ?


----------

